# Final word, Canada or Australia!!!!



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are to choose, Australia or Canada?!!
Plz provide reasons if you are aware of both countries as I'm making up my mind now on this dilemma .. I will take my decision as per you replies so plz be sincere!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

We were accepted for Australia immigration around 10 years ago and ultimately opted not to go. Now we are moving to Canada.

But it is really not a decision we made cause Australia is terrible, just because, for the field we work in (Information Technology), the market is not as good, so there was a very high chance we'd immigrate and end up working in fast food or retail, which wasn't worth it for us (to do so temporarily, ok; but if there is little chance that after 5 years you would not still be asking "Would you like fries with that?", then it would be a major loss of living standards for us).

So my point is, it is really an individual decision that only you can make, based on your current living standards, what you do for a living, and whether you're prepared to trade off horrible weather like in Canada for other benefits. It depends on your lifestyle too, if you're outdoorsy, beach type people, then Canada would probably make you miserable.


----------



## northcrest (Apr 26, 2011)

*Of course Canada*

I would opt for Canada.

A better climate and a closer distance to Europe do not give Autralia any chance if you compare the two countries.


----------



## TOM78 (Sep 1, 2011)

northcrest said:


> I would opt for Canada.
> 
> A better climate and a closer distance to Europe do not give Autralia any chance if you compare the two countries.


Currently live in Australia and find the cost of living really high distance from home and everywhere a looooooooonnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg way the price to get home for holidyas even to Ireland is around AUS$10000 just for the airlinelane: alone so we are trying to get to Canada just to be back intouch with the rest of the world although I must say outdoor living is really cool over here.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Both great countries in their own way but it all depends on where you can get a job and what type of lifestyle you want


----------



## LuMiAnDe (Sep 4, 2011)

I havetravelled & lived in Australia for 18 months and loved every minute of it.
Now I'm in London, which I find really hard to accommodate to and we are looking at emigrating to Canada because we cannot have an Australian visa. and because the distance would make it hard family-wise (although Canada isn't exactly next door either...)

I also reckon it's a better compromise between living standard and distance.
I think both are quite expensive although now that I'm in London, I will probably find that everywhere else in the world is cheap!! 

I have to disagree with northcrest about climate, I lived in Perth and it was just perfect! But I've travelled in Quebec during summer and it was lovely too. Not sure aout the winter though :-S

So I guess it's a matter of work opportunities and administration (both countries are quite strict in their immigration process), 

Hope that helps! 
Good luck!


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

What did you decide in the end and why? we are in the same boat, its a really difficult decision for us. Like a lot about both places and dislike parts too but both are much better than here!


----------



## The_Animal (Nov 7, 2011)

"Come To Australia (You Might Accidentally Get KILLED)" 

Then again in Canada we got Grizzly Bears, cougars, rattlesnakes...etc etc etc. It's a crapshoot either way.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

with big opportunities come big risks! There is nothing left in Ireland/england and very few prospects for the future with rising taxes, which are already crazy high. Time for us to make like a tree... and leave, scary creatures or not. if we are careful then i guess we will be ok )

Thanks for the scary video thou lol ) We are finding it so hard to pick one or the other lol


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

One of the resons i have chosen to move to Canada is because the distance is not too bad. I spent 3 months in NZ this year and i felt like it was so isolated from the rest of the world ...

Sent from my LG-P920 using Expat Forum


----------



## Torpedo (Nov 28, 2011)

Canada.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

3zooz said:


> If you are to choose, Australia or Canada?!!
> Plz provide reasons if you are aware of both countries as I'm making up my mind now on this dilemma .. I will take my decision as per you replies so plz be sincere!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


What have you chosen?


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE canada! I've heard the cost of living in Australia is the same as (if not higher) it is in Switzerland, which by my own personal experience is NOT cheap, but the salaries are good here so i guess it evens out somewhere along the line... 
I may be biased, but I really enjoyed holidaying in Canada - we were in Calgary, Alberta.. cowboy country. BIG fan of the Calgary stampede. 

there's quite a good website which gives you an average of the cost of life in countries and you can compare. I just compared Calgary to Sydney on there and it says that cost of living in calgary is 25% cheaper than in Sydney... It's probably not bang on with figures etc but give it a go... Cost of Living


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

Gavin123 said:


> I absolutely LOVE canada! I've heard the cost of living in Australia is the same as (if not higher) it is in Switzerland, which by my own personal experience is NOT cheap, but the salaries are good here so i guess it evens out somewhere along the line...
> I may be biased, but I really enjoyed holidaying in Canada - we were in Calgary, Alberta.. cowboy country. BIG fan of the Calgary stampede.
> 
> there's quite a good website which gives you an average of the cost of life in countries and you can compare. I just compared Calgary to Sydney on there and it says that cost of living in calgary is 25% cheaper than in Sydney... It's probably not bang on with figures etc but give it a go... Cost of Living


very good comparison website thanks


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Gavin123 said:


> I absolutely LOVE canada! I've heard the cost of living in Australia is the same as (if not higher) it is in Switzerland, which by my own personal experience is NOT cheap, but the salaries are good here so i guess it evens out somewhere along the line...
> I may be biased, but I really enjoyed holidaying in Canada - we were in Calgary, Alberta.. cowboy country. BIG fan of the Calgary stampede.
> 
> there's quite a good website which gives you an average of the cost of life in countries and you can compare. I just compared Calgary to Sydney on there and it says that cost of living in calgary is 25% cheaper than in Sydney... It's probably not bang on with figures etc but give it a go... Cost of Living


Excellent link,

Thank you )


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

that was a  not a  oops...........


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm from Australia, and recently just spent 18 months in Canada and I would definitely choose Canada! I'm in love with North America. I have family in the US and It was great to see them at Christmas AND for 2 months during the summer this year, rather than getting to see them only every 2nd christmas coming from Australia. 

I also feel Canada has much more opportunities. Job wise too, Australia is pretty tough at the moment. A lot of my friends have been job hunting for months now with still no luck. It's also really expensive. Yes the wages are higher, but you're also paying a heck load more for necessities like food & bills! 

Personally I only came back due to feeling lonely once my friend moved back to Aus. But if you're going over with your partner it'd be much easier! This is why I'm planning to move to North America again, only this time with my dog!


----------



## peterbr75 (Dec 6, 2011)

depends upon what you are looking for and whether money is an option? Personally, I'd go for Australia, Queensland up around the Cairns/Port Douglas area, just the greatest beaches and wildlife with the rainforest and barrier reef on your doorstep. Year round outdoor living (except in the rainy season!). However, if you prefer mountains to beaches then I would go and live in Canada, Banff, within the most stunning national park in Canada and less than an hour from Lake Louise one of the best ski resorts in Canada.


----------



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd say Canada. Aussie is just too far from the rest of the world and quite costly for relatives to come and visit you, or you visit them.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

JESSJAME5 said:


> I'm from Australia, and recently just spent 18 months in Canada and I would definitely choose Canada! I'm in love with North America. I have family in the US and It was great to see them at Christmas AND for 2 months during the summer this year, rather than getting to see them only every 2nd christmas coming from Australia.
> 
> I also feel Canada has much more opportunities. Job wise too, Australia is pretty tough at the moment. A lot of my friends have been job hunting for months now with still no luck. It's also really expensive. Yes the wages are higher, but you're also paying a heck load more for necessities like food & bills!
> 
> Personally I only came back due to feeling lonely once my friend moved back to Aus. But if you're going over with your partner it'd be much easier! This is why I'm planning to move to North America again, only this time with my dog!


Hi James,

Would like to know which kind of work you or your friends were looking in Oz ? I am aspiring to move to Oz and work in IT. Do you find Canada has more jobs for IT than Oz ?

Thanks !


----------



## Teebonemendez (Jan 17, 2011)

I am an Australian who has lived in Canada for three years. The countries are very similar but I think there is actually more opportunity in Australia. There are more middle-class jobs that pay better than in Canada. The minimum wage is also higher (if that's where you are at). Employment protection laws are much better in Australia (i.e. my current employer is threatening to take away our sickness benefits right now). Having said that I love Canada I just find it more of a struggle here. Companies run things more than in Australia and they are very cut-throat and don't like to give a cent more than they have to.

I think one of the biggest factors to consider is whether you are better in the heat or the cold. I live in Vancouver which is a very mild climate but I really do miss the warmth.


----------



## shardika (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanyou for these informations


----------



## Aussie ASD 3 (Dec 26, 2011)

I live in Australia and looking to move to Canada. The cost of living here is getting too high. Wages are not increasing but everything else is and by huge amounts. Govts here like to sell off assests and privatise everything which they claim brings costs down due to competition, but instead everything goes up. Electricity bills have doubled in past years and looking to get worse with the introduction of the govt's new Carbon tax. We pay a 10% GST, our income tax isnt small, health care might be free but waits are huge and private health insurance costs a fortune, petrol costs are huge, food costs are high .... sorry to paint a bleak picture but families who were considered middle income are now struggling to pay the mortgage and feed the family let alone get bills paid ontime. 

Yes the country is beautiful, its hot and warm, lots to see and do etc, but as others mentioned, travel to other countries costs a LOT. We are close to New Zealand and Indonesia but everywhere else costs too much for it to be regular travel. 

Please dont read this thinking I hate this country because I dont, I love it, it is my home, BUT its not all rosy here and I think people deserve to know the bad with the good to make an informed decision.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Aussie ASD 3 said:


> I live in Australia and looking to move to Canada. The cost of living here is getting too high. Wages are not increasing but everything else is and by huge amounts. Govts here like to sell off assests and privatise everything which they claim brings costs down due to competition, but instead everything goes up. Electricity bills have doubled in past years and looking to get worse with the introduction of the govt's new Carbon tax. We pay a 10% GST, our income tax isnt small, health care might be free but waits are huge and private health insurance costs a fortune, petrol costs are huge, food costs are high .... sorry to paint a bleak picture but families who were considered middle income are now struggling to pay the mortgage and feed the family let alone get bills paid ontime.
> 
> Yes the country is beautiful, its hot and warm, lots to see and do etc, but as others mentioned, travel to other countries costs a LOT. We are close to New Zealand and Indonesia but everywhere else costs too much for it to be regular travel.
> 
> Please dont read this thinking I hate this country because I dont, I love it, it is my home, BUT its not all rosy here and I think people deserve to know the bad with the good to make an informed decision.


Even taking all this into consideration I still cant wait to move. England is RUBBISH!! Wages in canada are very low from what I have seen in my research. Although the prospects do look good it looks much better in Oz for now and the money is far better than here with the cost of living in Brisbane comparable to that or Cambridge UK. 

Bring on the sunshine!


----------

